# Teen Girl, 17, IBS Is Ruining My Life..



## KayyCee

Hey ya'll, I'm new here so I hope I'm doing this right..Lol..
Well, anyway, I was diagnosed with IBS in 2nd grade. They put me on Bentel [not sure if that's spelled right] & it helped make my "tummy aches" that I had as a little kid go away. But since about 6th grade, I've experienced these weird stomach noises that the meds don't help. They've gotten worse as time has gone on..They happen whenever I'm somewhere around a bunch of people & its really quiet. My stomach will either rumble really loudly or I'll feel like I have gas & it will sound & feel like its coming out like that's what it is, except I don't think its gas. Its worse when I eat. Having iritable bowel, I know to avoid spicey food,ect but the fact is I can't eat ANYTHING without it making these sounds. 
Its seriously affecting my life & I can't help but wonder if its some kind of anxiety disorder because its not as bad when I'm just settin around the house. But at school it basically gives me panic attacks when I'm in a quiet classroom. I can't focus on my work anymore. & I have to avoid outings, sleepovers, movies, & even family get togethers. I can't even go to church anymore.







It has messed up my friendships & causes problems in my relationship with my boyfriend








Kids complain about school being boring & church being boring, but I would give anything to be able to just go set in a classroom & take a test or go set in church every Sunday & Wednesday without having a near breakdown It has gotten so bad that all I wanna do is lay in bed & bawl!








I'm so sick of having to find excuses to get out of holiday get togethers & church invites with my bf & of screwing up on tests because I can't focus for my stomach! Plus, college is not an optiion unless I can fix this!








My stomach never feels okay, aside from the noises. It always hurts & people think I'm a hypochondriac because I always complain about stomach aches








I went to the doctor today & he gave me a new medicine called hyoscyamine. I told him about the noises & he looked at me like I was exaggerating about their severity. He's referring me to a gasterotologist [I can NOT spell y'all. Lol]. Has anybody with the noises took this medication & has it helped? Does anybody have any other advice for me? Have you & your gastero-thingy been able to "tame the bear" [I swear, it sounds like a bear don't it?] Please reply with answers, advice, & any ounce of hope you may have to offer because I just don't know what to do anymore...








Thank you! <3


----------



## Brittany123

Hey um im brittany im 13 and i got diagnosed with ibs in 3rd grade, they also put me on bentyl. in 7th grade i was admitted into the hospital 2 times once for 5 days and the second time for 3 days. I got the same noise right after i ate and after the noise i would get a stabbing pain right below my belly button. My doctors really just told me that it was no big deal but for some reason me and my mom disagreed. we told ourselfs that it is not normal for me to experience this noise and pain, everytime i ate. We fought with our doctors and finally they actully did something they gave me caraphate it is to coat your stomach since i have been on this medicine both the noises and pains have almost gone away. Now i am in 8th grade and my life has been better. i can actully do more stuff. well i wish you luck but maybe you can go to a gastroenterologists and talk to them about this medicine they might give it a try, all i can say is that it worked a miriacle for me.


----------



## LauLau26

I completely understand how you're feeling, only I found out I have ibs a few months ago. I also suffer with a lot of pain and the unusual noises, how did you manage to go see a gastroenterologist?(can't spell either) I feel as if I do need to see one, but how do I make sure my doctor refers me on without sounding pushy or whatever :/? 
Hope seeing the stomach doctor works for you and they can help. As for it causing problems with your boyfriend, talk to him about it and how rubbish it makes you feel? It could take a small amount of time for him to get used to it but in the end he'll be there for you and most importantly understand what you're going through. As for the not seeing friends or going to sleepovers, don't let it completely take over, my gran has ibs too and her advice is to take spare underwear + maybe trousers wherever you go, with you. Also, I don't know which type of ibs you suffer with but immodium may help (anti diarrhea tablets you can purchase over the counter) good luck!


----------



## LauLau26

And you can still do college as long as they're aware of the condition they'll understand, mine have been very supportive and I've read online about people that have sat exams with a moderator in a room alone with them, so if you need to go to the toilet you can.


----------



## spensuh

I feel your pain. For me, drinking water usually helps it go away when I feel my side rumbling. If you're allowed to, I suggest bringing at least one bottle. I'm not sure what else will help; I still haven't quite figured it out myself. Generally speaking, any kind of movement helps stop it, but drinking water is the only thing I've found that completely gets rid of it.


----------

